# Got a call for a plugged toilet....



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

....and this is what I ended up with. It's a bank of five WC's, just about every joint was broken with a few unglued ones thrown in for good measure. The building is in an area known to be undermined for coal way back when.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

OldNelly said:


> ....and this is what I ended up with. It's a bank of five WC's, just about every joint was broken with a few unglued ones thrown in for good measure. The building is in an area known to be undermined for coal way back when.


That looks snakey!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did your company find that mess with the fiber optic camera?

I'd add at least {2} floor c.o.'s when you re-do that spaghetti.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Found the mess when a pulled a toilet and noticed the 90 was broke. Pulled another one to find a separated coupling, that toilet hard been flushing into a void under the slab for quite some time. Ran a camera down the main to find it was broken as well.
I changed all that crap drainline to Abs where I could and added one floor clean out, there are two others not in the pictures. I also got rid of a bunch of the extra turns that didn't need to be there.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

How thick was that floor?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That's some of the ****tiest plumbing design I've seen in my life lol, more fittings isn't always better.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Floor is 8" thick with four courses of 3/4" rebar at 6-8" on center poured on 2" void form. 

The plumbers before me must have be charging per fitting used, that's the only reason I can think of for that sh*t show down there. Either that or they're just a bunch of hacks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Good find, let's see the after pics.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What a pile of $h!-l-. Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's awesome GC work right there


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That shovel looks wore out, did the person using it quit after that job? That's a lot of hard work digging all around those spider leg pipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Good find, let's see the after pics.


Damn, I forgot to take after picks. The owner of the building and his staff did the bulk of the digging, it's a small paleontology museum/gift shop. The kid that did all the digging was still there to run wheel barrel for me.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like thin wall s&d that was only allowed outside here. Now we don't even use it for field drains.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Yup, the stuff is junk but still allowed for underground. It has to be changed to sch. 40 before it comes through the floor. The only drain lines in my inventory are sch. 40 abs.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That thin wall pvc, 4" sdr, and abs are all garbage that should never go under ground or really be used at all. sdr is the least worst of the three but is totally screwed by the fact that so many guys don't glue it. I get called to fix way too many gutter drains that separate right below the vertical and piping under the yard that gets roots growing in the unglued joints. sdr seems more brittle than white pvc. Maybe IN concrete abs is okay but below it in gravel I disagree. Sch.40 pvc is the way to go unless it's getting pumped then it needs to be 80.


----------

